# Thats it, only 1 left



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

All of my supers but 1 have been killed.

I'm not sure what I'm gonna due now...


----------



## 33truballa33 (Oct 18, 2004)

lets hope he doesnt eat himself...

but seriously sorry for the losses i just lost 4 spilos







so i feel ur pain


----------



## spawnie9600 (Nov 15, 2004)

id return him, get some cichlids, you might want to check water parameters, and didm they have hidding spaces or was it mostly bare


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

That's why I only keep solo Ps, just can't trust any of them together.


----------



## duende_df (Aug 15, 2004)

all of them gonne but one?? and how is it the survivor?? is it ok?


----------



## SpAzZy (Mar 30, 2004)

wow, sorry to hear psychofish.. it's always hard taken losses. i hope your next batch isn't so cannabalistic..


----------



## beans (Dec 7, 2004)

Ouch im sorry i cannot imgine that would suck so bad Do you know why


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

psychofish21 said:


> All of my supers but 1 have been killed.
> I'm not sure what I'm gonna due now...
> [snapback]810938[/snapback]​


Sorry to hear


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

Some of you guys.... Man, i know whats it like to lose all but one. I ordered five RB and one was killed before it even got to me. The others were picked off one by one by "killer" in the course over a weekend.

Don't let that discourage you bro. I had Killer for a little longer and then i added 3 caribe "3 Blades" to him. So far so good, the usual fin nipping but nothing major.

Anyways just keep the solo for a little longer and then add more, just try to get some that are the same size. it worked for me, hope this will work for u.

Check the sig


----------



## huntx7 (Nov 13, 2004)

Sorry to hear that, is the survivor the one that killed them all?


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

sorry to hear that









but look at the bright side.... you have one BADASS super


----------



## sasquach (Dec 6, 2004)

thats a damn shame, was it cannabalism


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

That's a shame man, I had a dream two of my fish ate the other two in my tank and woke up so suddenly I elbowed a poor girl in the face this morning. I swear I'm getting overly paranoid about how good my luck has been thus far, I almost want to divide my tank into four compartments lol


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

sux man, i feel for ya







, one of my supers got munched a while back


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

I don't know if it was the right thing to do or not but

I threw the super in a tank with 6-7" caribe and supers

just for a taste of what he did to others.

Now I don't have any supers left

Not sure what Im gonna do for fish now


----------



## yonam (Apr 16, 2004)

sorry for u's loss man


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Sorry for your loss man.. but dont let that stop you. Every fish that dye is just another way for you to learn and become a better hobbyist.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

psychofish21 said:


> I don't know if it was the right thing to do or not but
> 
> I threw the super in a tank with 6-7" caribe and supers
> 
> ...












I'm sorry, am I to understand you fed a piranha to your other fish because it did what piranhas in their nature are known to do????

Here's a suggestion for what you can do for fish now

virtual pet rock

There's a certain degree of maturity involved in caring for any animal, if you don't have it, don't buy the animal. I think you should re-evaluate wether you are the kind of person who should be owning fish before making your next purchase.


----------



## PacmanXSA (Nov 15, 2004)

Seems like you really care about your fish...









Your frustration should REALLY not be taken out on your pets... I agree with Mr. Twitcho about the whole maturity factor...









Sorry for your losses either way.

Pac


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

psychofish21 said:


> I don't know if it was the right thing to do or not but
> 
> I threw the super in a tank with 6-7" caribe and supers
> 
> ...










i too agree with el twitch and pacman, u could of had a badass super in your hands


----------



## 351winsor (Aug 3, 2004)

atleast he can't get killed.


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

351winsor said:


> atleast he can't get killed.
> [snapback]812779[/snapback]​


i don't think u understand, he threw it with the bigger ones and now he has shared the same fate as his other cannabalized comrades


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

psychofish21 said:


> I don't know if it was the right thing to do or not but
> 
> I threw the super in a tank with 6-7" caribe and supers
> 
> ...


Hahha. I did the same thing to a silverdollar that kept picking on my wife's favorite fish. (another silverdollar) What's funny is he's been doing fine for the past 2 weeks, and has actually been bullying my p's.


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

scrappydoo said:


> Hahha. I did the same thing to a silverdollar that kept picking on my wife's favorite fish. (another silverdollar) What's funny is he's been doing fine for the past 2 weeks, and has actually been bullying my p's.
> [snapback]812791[/snapback]​


One day the







will come out of the p's and you Might find remains


----------



## The_Spoot (Nov 15, 2004)

Well if your saying this cause you hate your last super. Just sell him, and get a rhom.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

The_Spoot said:


> Well if your saying this cause you hate your last super. Just sell him, and get a rhom.
> [snapback]813050[/snapback]​










read the whole thread
he fed it to his other p's


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

elTwitcho said:


> Here's a suggestion for what you can do for fish now
> 
> virtual pet rock
> 
> ...


Dont even talk to me about maturity, when you have a link to a virtual

pet rock site.

Besides aren't you one of the 12 year olds on this site???


----------

